# Opening a BBQ Restaurant



## Captain Morgan (Jun 27, 2006)

well, I can't sleep, so here I am.  I would appreciate your opinion.
I am dangerously close to taking a deal that would allow me to sell
bbq out of a convenience store here in Myrtle Beach.  There's been
a lot of hair pulling and cigarette smoking over the past 3 days.
I think I can get in for 27 thousand, and that's pretty much what
the bank told me I can get.  Veeeery close.

The rent is only 1200 a month.  If I make 100 bucks a day, that's
3000 a month.  Then there's employees (part time), insurance,
etc.

  I've been meeting with friends and advisors for the past few days.
I value their opinions greatly.  I also value you opinion, and I'd like
to hear from you.

  This could ruin my life, or improve it.  I'd be working my ass off
for a little money, risking losing my house.  I've heard the horror
stories of people losing everything by doing something like this
and now they are greeters at Walmart.

  I've got some things in my favor, and some things against me.
I'm so close in the decision that I'm actually asking you idiots.


Thoughts?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 27, 2006)

The operating costs/projected profits are close.  Could make 150 a day.
Being in radio, I've got free advertising.  I wouldn't quit my morning show job until I felt I needed to.  It pays the bills.  At a profit of 4 bucks a ticket, I only need 25 orders to make it even.   It could work.  It might not.
Thanks for your good wishes.


----------



## john pen (Jun 27, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> I'd be working my ass off
> for a little money, risking losing my house.  I've heard the horror
> stories of people losing everything by doing something like this
> and now they are greeters at Walmart.
> ...



Cappy...is this going to be a hobby or an income you'll be depending on ? 

If your going to be working your ass off for a little money, why not try to start off working for someone else for a while. That would give you a chance to see other peoples mistakes first hand, get to know some distributers, ect. Working a lot of hours for good money is one thing, but Id be hesitant to get into something thats not going to reward me for what my time and effort are worth...Plus, with the $27,000 loan, if you dont like it, Id assume you'd be committed for some time. 

But, If you forsee a nice profitable buis. after a few years of "paying your dues" , that would make all the hard work worth it ! My brother owns his own buisness and he puts in 15 hour day, some times, for weeks on end. I see the toll it has taken on him, and all that he's missed and sacrafised for his buis.  I personally dont have the dedication....


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 27, 2006)

I'd be working looong hours for pretty much nothing for at least a year.
That said, my afternoons are open.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2006)

Would this be you first time owning your own business? Having owned my own business I can only say it is not for everybody but their is only one way to find out. My business was very profitable but i still gave it up about a year ago. All the stress, headaches, and time away from the loved ones made all of the money so usueless. For the last year I have been working for somebody else and really enjoying watching my boss pull his hair out.  If you love it then its worth it even if the money is not there.


----------



## Bruce B (Jun 27, 2006)

I don't quite get the set up Cap. Your selling Q out of a now functioning convenience store that is going to remain that? Or you're taking over the store? If so, why is the convenience store closing? What kind of cooker will you be using? Cooking on site? Remodeling costs?  You certianly have to upgrade from the WSM just for capacity.

The rent is $1,200/month...what are the utilities, insurance and other costs associated with opening the doors per month, advertising costs?

Location, location, location....is there a market in that location for a Q "joint"  or is it flooded with other eating opportunities?


----------



## DaleP (Jun 27, 2006)

Get hot chicks showing some skin while serving up your grub and you will be just fine! lol
Long hours, little profit if any for quite awhile. Rent, taxes, paper work piled high, health department inspections, permits, accountant fees, unemployment insurance, workers comp, liability insurance, ect, are the ONLY things that keep me from going global.  

I have a construction company for which I pay all the above insurances, and do all the paper work for. It can be a beeeotch. After you figure out all the ins and outs, legal or not, you get used to it. Most of the crap I fill out and send to the State and Feds is their formality bullcrap with a check inclosed to them. Monthly. Never fails. Never has stopped. You just learn to deal with it. 
If this is a passion, go for it. You only live once. If you dont, somebody else will.


----------



## Finney (Jun 27, 2006)

Bryan S said:
			
		

> *Everybody that eats my cooking says i'm in the wrong business.*


They think you're in the cooking business.   :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 27, 2006)

Cappy, can you afford to lose the money? Will you be able to survive and pick up where you left off if the business failed? It's a big desision. I'm like crazy white man, and just the opposite of you. I've been self employed for the past 30 years and at the end of this year I'm contimplating calling it quits and working for somebody else, but I have a couple other reasons for it. You have my number if you want to give me a call. Good luck with your desision.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 27, 2006)

Bruce, the store will remain open.  There's an exisiting kitchen
with seating for about 25 inside the store.  The deal includes all
utilities except for gas.  I'll have to buy a Cookshack smoker for
about 5 or 6 grand.

If I lost all the money, I'd probably be in debt for the rest of my
life.  It sounds like a good deal, but it's still very risky.


----------



## wittdog (Jun 27, 2006)

john pen said:
			
		

> [quote="Captain Morgan":3ek2piu4]
> I'd be working my ass off
> for a little money, risking losing my house.  I've heard the horror
> stories of people losing everything by doing something like this
> ...



Cappy...is this going to be a hobby or an income you'll be depending on ? 

If your going to be working your ass off for a little money, why not try to start off working for someone else for a while. That would give you a chance to see other peoples mistakes first hand, get to know some distributers, ect. Working a lot of hours for good money is one thing, but Id be hesitant to get into something thats not going to reward me for what my time and effort are worth...Plus, with the $27,000 loan, if you dont like it, Id assume you'd be committed for some time. 

But, If you forsee a nice profitable buis. after a few years of "paying your dues" , that would make all the hard work worth it ! My brother owns his own buisness and he puts in 15 hour day, some times, for weeks on end. I see the toll it has taken on him, and all that he's missed and sacrafised for his buis.  I personally dont have the dedication....[/quote:3ek2piu4]
I agree with John not to mention one of the reasons bussiness fail is that they don't have enough capital early on if your streaching yourself thin to start you might want to consider passing for now.  But I also would hate to be my own boss. I have friends that own their own businesses and it is a 24/7/365. I like ending my work day and not having to worry about selling  x # of sammies by the end of the month.....On the other hand you might always ask yourself what if?  It's like playing high stakes poker dont' get in if your not prepared to lose everthing...Most people I know who are in the buss, it wears on them it's a lot of hours and no time off....


----------



## WalterSC (Jun 27, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Bruce, the store will remain open.  There's an exisiting kitchen
> with seating for about 25 inside the store.  The deal includes all
> utilities except for gas.  I'll have to buy a Cookshack smoker for
> about 5 or 6 grand.
> ...



Ok from the point of view from someone who helps run a family business, it can be a pain , but in your case Jim you do not really have any BBQ competiton that I know of that can match what you can do. I have had similar thoughts a local BBQ joint is for sell here in our area , and I have considered it. I say go for it . Just remember what we talked about at Smoke at the Beach use wood dont go gas it will make the difference. We were taught the same way when doing BBQ stick with that and you well may have a winner on your hands. Just keep your cool when it comes time for writing pay checks, paying the bills, insurance , ect , they will get to ya after awhile trust me on this I know from experiance.


----------



## DATsBBQ (Jun 27, 2006)

$1,200 a month for rent. Is it "NNN"? If it is, expect to pay in addition to the rent your allocated share of the buildings property taxes, hazard insurance on the building and all inside maintenance and a portion of "common area maintenance" (sidewalk shoveling, bathroom cleaning if the building a public can, window cleaning.) Commercial owners don't like to pay for anything themselves.

How many square feet are you getting for the $1,200/month. Compare that to other available locations, even if you don't like them...might give you a better negotiation position.

Lastly, how long is the lease? 1/yr, 3yr? Is there a renewal clause and a cap on rent increases?

These questions apply to any business and need to be addressed prior to signing anything.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 27, 2006)

From talking with Jim, this place is a "turnkey" business minus the smoker.  IMO, with what he's getting he's getting a big bang for his $1200 bucks.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jun 27, 2006)

I agree with Larry!  You'll do great Jim!!  Keep us informed on how it goes!! =D>


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 27, 2006)

it's not a triple net lease.  A free standing dairy queen here is going for
10, 000 a month.  Property values have exploded here.


----------



## Cliff H. (Jun 27, 2006)

I have seen both sides of business.  Succsess and failure.  When you are flying high the creditors are your best freind.  When you are failing the creditors all turn their back on you.  $27G is not a lot of money to open a business.  You would loose a lot more sleep at $250G.

     The thing is,     I wish I was back in business instead of working for someone else.  Yes it was a tiger by the tail.  I was married to the business.  There were lots of legals to deal with but it was mine.

   Your passion for wanting to do things your way is not going to go away.  Your desire to be your own boss and live or die by your decisions is going to eat at you until you either *do it *or put it to bed.  Money made by your own hands has more meaning than money made from punching the clock.

You will work your ass off for you.


 What do you hope to accomplish? 

 What is the end result  that you desire?  

Some of the happiest people in the world come home stinking to high Heaven at the end of the day.( Borrowed from the movie Bruce Allmighty)

Is your family prepared for you to be consumed by this business?

Will you be working with other family members?

The best idea has already been said.  Try working for someone already in the business for a little while.  Once you get a feel for how it really is then you will know a lot more.  I learned a lot about the resturant business just by eating at the same place every day for lunch.

Good Luck.


----------



## Griff (Jun 27, 2006)

Cap'n

I became self-employed 28 years ago and have never regretted it. Early on there were periods when I worked long hours and didn't make much money. But now I cannot imagine working for someone else. The secret is getting a core of loyal employees and treating them well.

This is one of those forks in the road of life that you'll always regret if you don't take it.

BTW, what is going to be the name of the new business?

Griff


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 27, 2006)

I was thinking of calling it "Eat"


----------



## john pen (Jun 27, 2006)

Capt...sounds like its decision time...lol  Good luck on whatever you decide !!


----------



## john pen (Jun 27, 2006)

Cap...just a thought...

Why not make 1ea of every item that you are planning to serve and send one to everyone here. That way we could critique your 'q and have some actuall field testsing. If that seems like too much, send me a cooked butt and brisket and Ill let you know. Just be advised, one may not be enough to get a good sampling. You may have to send several over the course of the summer..say maby 1 of each every wed so they will be here by the weekend. If thats too much, every other weekend will work.

Oh, and dont forget the sides !!


----------



## Gary in VA (Jun 27, 2006)

I wish you luck Cap... best advice I would give you is to call Raine and get her to tell you what they went through in starting theirs.. Hidden costs, etc....

T'will be time consuming... Just ask Raine... Raine who? Does she still post here?


1200 a month sounds real good.. commercial rent is spensive....

I am behind  ya Cap... whatever your decision may be!


----------



## DATsBBQ (Jun 27, 2006)

Free Samples! :grin:  Put me on the list!


----------



## john pen (Jun 27, 2006)

DATsBBQ said:
			
		

> Free Samples! :grin:  Put me on the list!



NOT FREE SAMPLE !!! [-X   Market research  =P~


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 27, 2006)

IF you sell them ribs you do so well, you will do great.  Have it ready when I come down in Aug.  I'll bring the whole family, All 20 of us.

I say GO FOR IT!!!!!!!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 27, 2006)

Jim: All I can tell you is go with your gut. I'm still not open and not sure when I will be, I'm taking my time and checking things 10 times before I move on to the next step. What I did was to make out a check list of EVERY THING I need and might need right down to wet naps. You may be surprised how fast just the little things that you need to keep on hand add up! That's all money sitting on a shelf waiting to be used. Sure opening a place is a gamble, But I'm only gambling what I can afford to loose. If there was any question of loosing my house to support the business I'd bale in a heart beat, But no one can say I didn't try.
Best wishes,
Chris L.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 27, 2006)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Jim: All I can tell you is go with your gut. I'm still not open and not sure when I will be, I'm taking my time and checking things 10 times before I move on to the next step. What I did was to make out a check list of EVERY THING I need and might need right down to wet naps. You may be surprised how fast just the little things that you need to keep on hand add up! That's all money sitting on a shelf waiting to be used. Sure opening a place is a gamble, But I'm only gambling what I can afford to loose. If there was any question of loosing my house to support the business I'd bale in a heart beat, But no one can say I didn't try.
> Best wishes,
> Chris L.



That hit it on the head!


----------



## Woodman1 (Jun 27, 2006)

Cappy, take that $27,000, buy a 30" x 8 ft mobile, a couple of EZ Ups, some tables, cookware, knives, etc. Get a truck too. Set yourself up as a backyard caterer. If you get free advertising, sell it as "Have Captain Morgan cook Que for your next party." Hell, run a contest where the winner gets you to cater a parrty carried live on the radio! Don't tie yourself to a restaraunt! I made GOOD money last summer and am doing well this summer as well! I can take a week off if I want/need. And, I have a large pit to do competitions when I can. If you go into the restaraunt business:

I think your nuts!

I'll wish you all the best luck!

I'll miss your insight here (Raine)!


Woodcaterer


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Jun 27, 2006)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Cappy, take that $27,000, buy a 30" x 8 ft mobile, a couple of EZ Ups, some tables, cookware, knives, etc. Get a truck too. Set yourself up as a backyard caterer. If you get free advertising, sell it as "Have Captain Morgan cook Que for your next party." Hell, run a contest where the winner gets you to cater a parrty carried live on the radio! Don't tie yourself to a restaraunt! I made GOOD money last summer and am doing well this summer as well! I can take a week off if I want/need. And, I have a large pit to do competitions when I can. If you go into the restaraunt business:
> 
> I think your nuts!
> 
> ...




I agree 100%.  Start a catering business and allow it to mature and see if IT(demand/following/loyalty) forces you into opening your own place, not the other way around where you are praying for customers and building a clientele.  At least with catering you will have a captive audience, so to speak, for your product.  How long would it take for those 200-300+ people to wander their way into your place on their own accord?  Hell, for that matter, if you do cater, start a "guest mailing list" for yourself so if/when you do open your own place you'll have a ready made mailing list of people who have already enjoyed your bbq.  Just have them sign a book.  Might be slightly bad in taste but clear it with whoever hires you or make it part of your deal.

People will travel distances to get good bbq.  True story...When Woodman had his cook at his house in May he told me "I didn't think you would drive and hour and a half to my house to eat bbq".  My response was "Two reasons...I know it will be good(not as good as mine but...)  :!: , and I don't have to cook it.  I'm tired of going to places that have crappy bbq".  It's actually quite a compliment from me because I usually hate 90% of the bbq "out".  Only the "real" stuff that most of us cook will do.

Whatever you do...good luck!!  =D>  =D>


----------



## Finney (Jun 27, 2006)

If you're asking this board's advice, you are too stupid to run a business.  Forget it... put your money in a sock.   #-o 





Ah.... What the heck...  Do it!  Jump in there buddy.  I'll be there on opening day. =D>  =D>  =D>


----------



## Finney (Jun 27, 2006)

AlliesOleMan said:
			
		

> Cappy, from looking at what youve posted, the only question is where is the location of the resturant. If you are anywhere near the tourist area then you will sell 50 plates plus to start. When we was down there working I looked all over the areas we went. Now I understand that we didnt get all over town but we went all the way down 501 and halfway down Kingshighway and never seen any Q.
> 
> What really sucked was I told the other guys how great it is and we never found it. So if your close to the tourist hot spots youll do great....*Maybe next year you can get in around SuckBangBlow during bike week*.........youll be able to retire off of that......lol
> 
> Whatever you decide I will stop the next time I am there, you can count on it


Cappy hides during that week... and the 'other' biker week.


----------



## Jack W. (Jun 27, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> If you're asking this board's advice, you are too stupid to run a business.  Forget it... put your money in a sock.   #-o
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll come up a couple days in advance and help you prep out for opening day.  Maybe stay a few days to help out.  I think your crazy... but I like crazy.  

The restaurant business sucks, long hours, nights and weekends, low margin, fickle clientele, the whole nine yards.  I spent 30 years running restaurants,  2 of them were my own, 1 a BBQ joint.  I loved every minute of it.  I'd do it again if I could get nights and weekends off.  

Jack


----------



## Bruce B (Jun 27, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> AlliesOleMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's the one week out of the year Greg actually is allowed to come out and play.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 27, 2006)

I'm as serious as a heart attack, I have been going over this crap for two years now. You think it's easy? You think you can get up and running in a year or so? Maybe. Good for you if you can. I'm eating bologna and 5 for a buck Mac and cheese. Let's not evan talk about gasoline and delivery charges.


----------



## ddog27 (Jun 27, 2006)

I don't know if this has been suggested or not. (I am lazy and only read half of the thread!   ) I think this might make a good subject for your morning radio show. You could get some good input and lots of free publicity. Maybe get a buzz going before you start.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 27, 2006)

genius!  =D>


----------



## ddog27 (Jun 30, 2006)

So Cpt, are you any closer to making a decision?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 30, 2006)

Yes.  I've decided you are all idiots.  lol, I have a meeting a with a guy
Monday who wants to be a partner.  This is the way I prefer it.  I've known him for years.  You guys can say all you want about partners, and I understand, but with him, this is going to happen.  If I have to kill him down the road, so be it.  I want this, this is the moment, and he's already
hyped on it.   If we can come to a financial agreement, I'm doing it.
Thanks for your input.


----------



## WalterSC (Jun 30, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Yes.  I've decided you are all idiots.  lol, I have a meeting a with a guy
> Monday who wants to be a partner.  This is the way I prefer it.  I've known him for years.  You guys can say all you want about partners, and I understand, but with him, this is going to happen.  If I have to kill him down the road, so be it.  I want this, this is the moment, and he's already
> hyped on it.   If we can come to a financial agreement, I'm doing it.
> Thanks for your input.




Well I for one want to wish ya the best of luck let Niki and I know were its going to be and whats the date of the grand opening we will be there!!!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 1, 2006)

So does that mean it will be up and running by Aug 5?  If so then count on a large group for lunch :!: .


----------



## Woodman1 (Jul 1, 2006)

WE've enjoyed knowing you! Good luck!


----------



## john pen (Jul 1, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> If I have to kill him down the road, so be it.  I want this, this is the moment, and he's already
> hyped on it.  Thanks for your input.



Thats the spirit...If it comes to that, let me know, Ive got all sorts of ideas on the perfect murder !!


----------



## Bruce B (Jul 1, 2006)

john pen said:
			
		

> [quote="Captain Morgan":2yh9vmsq] If I have to kill him down the road, so be it.  I want this, this is the moment, and he's already
> hyped on it.  Thanks for your input.



Thats the spirit...If it comes to that, let me know, Ive got all sorts of ideas on the perfect murder !![/quote:2yh9vmsq]

That's right Cappy, as John said, if worse comes to worse, give either one of us a call....there are ways around this CSI bull-shit.

Good Luck, pal!!!!!!!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 1, 2006)

ROFL!  Thanks but this is the south.  Down here you just disappear.


----------



## john pen (Jul 1, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> ROFL!  Thanks but this is the south.  Down here you just disappear.



LOL...I wish we had alligators here...


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 1, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> ROFL!  Thanks but this is the south.  Down here you just disappear.


 :ack: :hide:


----------



## Finney (Jul 4, 2006)

bige1 said:
			
		

> hello captain, You have any idea when you might be opening up , me and my family will be down there the 2nd weekend in august and we will pay you a visit.......BIG"E"


He's at a pool party with his restaurant advisor.    Call later. :!:


----------



## Bruce B (Jul 4, 2006)

john pen said:
			
		

> [quote="Captain Morgan":jdo3vy4i]ROFL!  Thanks but this is the south.  Down here you just disappear.



LOL...I wish we had alligators here...   [/quote:jdo3vy4i]

It's not alligators....it's pigs, absolutely no trace.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 5, 2006)

no word on opening date yet, meeting with partner got postponed till
after the 4th.

   When I was growing up, I was always warned, "don't fall down in the hog pen."  That scared the crap out of me.


----------



## Bruce B (Jul 5, 2006)

I know I'll get yelled at for this (a little off topic), but several years ago there were two deer hunters from the Detroit area who disappeared in Northern Michigan. They were never found, and there vehicle was discovered some 14 years later. Shortly after the finding of their vehcile, the State Police arrested two brothers, who had gotten into a argument/dispute whatever with these two in the parking lot of a bar. After killing both the brothers fed the remains to the pigs on their fathers farm.

Relatives of the two finally ratted them out which led to the discovery of the truck. They excavated the the pig pen looking for bone fragments....anything, and found nothing.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 5, 2006)

When I was told that, I was visiting my fake uncle on the farm.  At that time I probably weighed about 60 pounds.  The hogs were around 400.
I would have been just a snack.


----------



## DATsBBQ (Jul 5, 2006)

Around here a guy just finds an abandoned mine shaft that was dug in the 1800s. Plenty to choose from  :-$  . A little TNT and the mine is closed. No more problem unless they determine later that the mine is/was/could/might be causing water pollution..... can you say Super Fund site?


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 5, 2006)

DATsBBQ said:
			
		

> Around here a guy just finds an abandoned mine shaft that was dug in the 1800s. Plenty to choose from  :-$  . A little TNT and the mine is closed. No more problem unless they determine later that the mine is/was/could/might be causing water pollution..... can you say Super Fund site?



Well... Umm.. Thanks for the invite ?!?!? 8-[  :grin:  8-[  :hide:


----------



## Wittdogs B (Jul 5, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> [quote="john pen":19wzjdy9][quote="Captain Morgan":19wzjdy9]ROFL!  Thanks but this is the south.  Down here you just disappear.



LOL...I wish we had alligators here...   [/quote:19wzjdy9]

It's not alligators....*it's pigs, absolutely no trace*.[/quote:19wzjdy9]

I saw that in a movie once (but could not for the life of me tell you which one) freaked me out completely!


----------



## wittdog (Jul 6, 2006)

Wittdogs B said:
			
		

> [quote="Bruce B":k1abyhht][quote="john pen":k1abyhht][quote="Captain Morgan":k1abyhht]ROFL!  Thanks but this is the south.  Down here you just disappear.



LOL...I wish we had alligators here...   [/quote:k1abyhht]

It's not alligators....*it's pigs, absolutely no trace*.[/quote:k1abyhht]

I saw that in a movie once (but could not for the life of me tell you which one) freaked me out completely![/quote:k1abyhht]
Time to feed the hogs babe........



The movie was the sequel to silence of the lambs....


----------



## Green Hornet (Jul 6, 2006)

Here is the design for the Capts. Restaurant.


----------



## WalterSC (Jul 7, 2006)

Green Hornet said:
			
		

> Here is the design for the Capts. Restaurant.




YOU CAN CALL ME MR BAM BAM RUBBLE !!!  lol


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 7, 2006)

I think it shoudl be called "Cappy's Snappy Lunch"


----------



## Finney (Jul 7, 2006)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> I think it shoudl be called "Cappy's Snappy Lunch"


Well that would tie into Mayberry...


----------



## Woodman1 (Jul 7, 2006)

Call it "The Starlite" , or "Aunt Beas, oh, that's taken!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 7, 2006)

you guys ought to see my brontosaurus ribs.


----------



## kickassbbq (Jul 7, 2006)

*BBQ Business*

I would not risk everything for any business.  If you don't have the 25,000.00 to lose, might not be a good deal.  That would be like borrowing 25,000.00 to go to a casino and gamble.
Like to BBQ?  Wanna make money and have fun and NOT gamble.
If you can market a business there, you can do this.
Advertise and do Private Parties.  Buy your smoker, smoke on site, do JUST meat, smoke it and get out.
No licenses required (get some insurance).
I charge 60.00 per hour, 6 hour minimum, provide only the smoker, wood and charcoal.  They buy the meat and EVERYTHING else.
I make good money, only do it when I want and still have fun.
Ain't got no risk at all!!!!!!!!!!!!
*On the other hand.  Nothing ventured, nothing gained.*
If you are a gambling man, borrow your life away and JUMP IN!!!!!!!!!Good luck to you and I wish you the best.
Smoke On!!!!!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 10, 2006)

With great regret I announce that I am probably going to lose the joint this morning.  The owners have held off another party because they
preferred me, but they are meeting today.  I understand.  I can't really explain what happened to my partner, but lets just say this one is going to slip away from me.  It really sucks.  I know we've all dreamed of this, but I was close this time.


----------



## Cliff H. (Jul 10, 2006)

It is better to not be able to explain your partners actions NOW than LATER :!:


----------



## WalterSC (Jul 10, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> With great regret I announce that I am probably going to lose the joint this morning.  The owners have held off another party because they
> preferred me, but they are meeting today.  I understand.  I can't really explain what happened to my partner, but lets just say this one is going to slip away from me.  It really sucks.  I know we've all dreamed of this, but I was close this time.



Yea it sucks BIG time but ya could still do catering , there is some bucks there and you do have that trailer pit , which is nice. Maybe this just wasnt ment to be at this time. Be glad you found out now rather than later after you had committed the money. And there is always competing ???


----------



## allie (Jul 10, 2006)

Aww Cappy, sorry to hear that.  As was stated already, better to have troubles now than later when you're in too deep.  Who knows maybe a better opportunity is waiting for you!


----------



## wittdog (Jul 10, 2006)

Well cappy sorry to hear that it fell thru. But now you can look into starting a catering bus and then building up from that.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2006)

Man, I'm sorry to hear that too!  It sounded like this was really going to materialize.  But, like others have said, better for something like this to happen now.  Good luck down the road. :!:


----------



## kickassbbq (Jul 10, 2006)

*Fell Through???*

Might be the BEST thing that ever happened to you.  Time will tell.  If you are supposed to do the BBQ thing, you will!!!!!
Good luck and just keep your eyes open.  There are deals everywhere, good and bad.
Smoke On!!!!!
ed


----------



## Bruce B (Jul 10, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> With great regret I announce that I am probably going to lose the joint this morning.  The owners have held off another party because they
> preferred me, but they are meeting today.  I understand.  I can't really explain what happened to my partner, but lets just say this one is going to slip away from me.  It really sucks.  I know we've all dreamed of this, but I was close this time.



Partners, we don't need no stinkin' partners. Tough luck buddy, keep your chin up and your eyes open, you'll get there.


----------



## john pen (Jul 10, 2006)

Cap..Im a firm believer that everything happens for a reason..Hook up that trailer and start selling...Maby once your out there , and if you are still looking , another similier opportunity will open up !!


----------



## Finney (Jul 10, 2006)

Sorry to hear it buddy.  It is better for it to happen now rather than later though.
I told you the story of my brother and the chicken joint.  His partner re-lapsed (alcoholic) and they lost the business.  Luckily, the partner was the larger percentage investor.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 10, 2006)

Man, that sucks.  Now I guess I will have to eat at that "Mid Evil Times" place.  But now you will have the time to come up and visit on OI.


----------



## WalterSC (Jul 10, 2006)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Man, that sucks.  Now I guess I will have to eat at that "Mid Evil Times" place.  But now you will have the time to come up and visit on OI.




I still like Crabby Mikes for seafood , cant beat a good buffet were the food doesnt taste the same. Will be in Licthfield Beach for our anniversary the weekend of the 24th for a few days.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 10, 2006)

Sorry to hear that Cappy. Just keep searching, maybe something else will come up. Don't let your dream die.


----------



## Woodman1 (Jul 10, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear that Cappy. Just keep searching, maybe something else will come up. Don't let your dream die.



What are you? A freaking Hallmark card? Hey why don't you get off your lazy ass and drive over to hang with us at Oinktoberfest? What is it a 5 hour drive for you? Sack up and be a man Nick!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 10, 2006)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He told me that guys from Ohio SUCK!   8-[


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 10, 2006)

If at first you don't succeed try, try again :!:


----------



## Jack W. (Jul 10, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear about this.  I guess all you can do is try to keep your irons in the fire(I figured I'd add another cliche)  Keep smilling dude.  

Good Q!

Jack


----------

